# How should i keep this boy alive?



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a very nice looking male that is a Pink Zilla. How can i keep him alive till his litter mate is ready?

He is showing balls, no pollen. It is in the 40s at night here. 60's in the day. Can i stick him outside on the patio in a pot? His girlfriend won't be ready for weeks. I will put her in the bloom shed now and when she is full of preflowers i will arrange a time for them in the bathtub... Easy to spray down.

I have blooming plants in the shed and vegging plants in the house...

Your thoughts?  He is in the window of my bedroom now.


----------



## Locked (Apr 12, 2015)

What about collecting his pollen and then using it at a later date?  Although you are in a legal State so putting it outside might work.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 12, 2015)

Yea Rose, I was wondering why you would not collect the pollen? I would not know how but know that it is done.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 12, 2015)

As i read your post i was wondering why not just collect his pollen and get rid of him.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2015)

OK you guys, how do I collect the pollen? I put him in the window of my bathroom and lined the window sill with parchment paper....now what?

I tried last summer to collect pollen... So when he starts spewing, i could cut the flowers off him and put in a bag?  

Talk to me...how best to do this?


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 12, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Yea Rose, I was wondering why you would not collect the pollen? I would not know how but know that it is done.



When he is ready I make a funnel out of a big piece of paper and shake and tap his branches and funnel the pollen into a baggie, you can then carefully place the baggy over a single branch seal it up and shake it, while the baggy is on you can spray the plant down with water so no other branches get pollenated. I did this a few times, I have gotten 150 seeds from one branch while not asingle seed on the rest of the plant.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 12, 2015)

Cutting the branches off when he is ready and shaking them in a bag will work too, remember water kills pollen and that is very useful when doing this.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2015)

THank you Dman,  It scares me having a pollen source in the house. But I will do that. It is  our windy season so i will keep him indoors. Yikes.  Thank you so much you guys.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 12, 2015)

It is very unnerving having pollen around the house Rose, change your clothes before going near blooming plants. I kept mine in a rubermaid with a very weak floro, they stretch but we dont care we only want his pollen


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2015)

Well crap, his litter mate is a boy. He isn't nearly as pretty. should i save both pollen together or dump the last boy of PZ. I only popped two seeds of each variety.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2015)

Clone


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2015)

GreenupBudleaf said:


> 2 males for the same seeds? Whats telling you it's a male worth breeding with?




It is seed. it is a 50/50 chance. I have had all girls and i have had all boys.  what's tellimg me it is worth breeding? the smoke!!! Love the smoke.  I only popped two seeds.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 12, 2015)

GreenupBudleaf said:


> IC you smoked a few leafs and they told you it was a worthwhile male to breed.



You smell like a troll, why are you concerned why she choose to breed this male? She did and asked opinions on how to do it. Now look what i did, i fed the troll. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2015)

Um, no i did not smoke a few leaves. I have smoke this pheno before and would like to continue the line of a man that is a great pollen chucker and he has brain cancer if you really want to know you obnoxious question guy.

Besides this male has great structure.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 12, 2015)

GreenupBudleaf said:


> when research why ppl choice their male and why. you ask that question.
> 
> If I was going to troll I wouldn't be nice about it.



Read your post and tell me if it makes sense?  cause i tried to make something of it but im confussed, you have a nice day guy.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2015)

well if you know benny why ask the question, aren't you familiar with pink zilla?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2015)

well aren't you a professional you.  I think I would agree with you, but not sure yet.


----------



## zem (Apr 12, 2015)

Rose I did this many times the easiest way for me was this: I cut clones, many many clones off the male, sometimes i would chop him all up, leave a branch that is going sideways, I stick the clones sideways in an oasis cube and clone them, in a closed closet with a little cfl then flower them and i place a dish below them. the trick is when i open the closet, i am very gentle all venting is off and i would place my shirt well over my nose and breathe slowly and work gently, i just tap the clones gently so that they release the pollen onto the glass plate, then i gently scrape and place them in a separate vial that goes into a mason jar that had sterilized rice in it kept then to the freezer. I prepared one vial every time i collected , you just need that yellowish dust. of course i use water to clean all the left pollen after i finish. I pollinated my plants by taking a female out of the flowering chamber and using a small paint brush i collect some pollen and like 2mm above the pistils give it a little tap i avoid letting it touch too much because it quickly becomes sticky from the resin. I leave it like 1/2 hour- 1hour then spray it down with water then back to the flowering chamber. It really was a fun thing to do, and it works flawlessly. Reproduction is indeed the most prioritized thing in nature. even poor plants can give fully healthy seeds. so don't worry Rose, i'm sure that you will have no issues doin it :aok:


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 12, 2015)

Rose,
That`s the way I pollinated the one bud branch. I shook the pollen into a baggie and slipped it over the branch. Nervous Nellie doing it. Did not spray the rest of the down, forgot to in the excitement of doing it. Got 68 seeds from it and none from the rest of the plant. Have 4 of `em growing now.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 12, 2015)

hi rb---i would prune him way back---be sure all sacks are gone---pick them off by hand if you have to---keep him in 24/7 veg till his mates have matured---hope he reveges---my guess is if you collect pollen now---it isn't even mature yet---move him outside when u have at least 18 hrs daylight---let them do the nasty od


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 13, 2015)

Liked dman said trash can, low light, wait till the sacs are painting the leaves, get some foil and shake him on to the foil.

I tried the baggies and some of my pollen collections molded, but I was able to put the foil collected pollen under a light bulb to dry out before bagging it for storage in the freezer with a descant. 
Good way to tell if he's got any scent profiles you want is to squeeze the center of the leaf and see what he's got, I have also snapped fan leaves off to see how sappy and smelly.
Yes there are a ton of other ways to test for prodigy too flower him, extract him dab him, I've heard em all lately rose it gets really crazy.

Since I moved my girls I was able to keep my boys outside, was a hell of a lot easier.View attachment image.jpg
 started with a good to work down to 3 keepers, 
Bogglegum
WhiteWidow X Berry Bomb 
Blue alien 
All lineage being tracked of course.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice lyfespan. Are those oranges or lemons? beautiful yard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2015)

Like the Plants around the pool. Nice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh, I was just thinking that I needed to start some Pink Z seeds.  Glad you are collecting pollen, Rosebud.  It is one of my favorite up strains.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 13, 2015)

Zella not Zilla, rose   
and i would've gone the clone route myself.. now with no female.. unless it's a real stud, i'd likely put my plan on hold (unless you're really dwindling on PZ beans. and benny has no more)

or what is the plan anyway? just making f2's? 
could clone him for a while until you get a girl. gonna obviously take a while though. or just try to collect and save it.


THG you found her an up strain, or did i read that wrong? :stoned:  i thought she was pretty lethargic inducing myself


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2015)

Kaotik, why not save pollen rather than clone the male and have it take up room?  Is there an advantage?  I very seldom make seeds.  Lol--I always thought it was "zilla", too, but I see that it is Drizella, not Drizilla    

Rosebud, are you out of seeds?  I still have 6 Pink Z seeds.  I am going to pop some here soon.  My cloning skills still seem to be in the toilet.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 13, 2015)

more chance of success, for me anyway.
granted i've only tried like twice, i've never succeeded in keeping pollen for more than a month  
cloning it and tossing it in the corner just seems an easier route for me.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2015)

Kaotik, so nice to see you. Keep me on my toes will ya? I think i miss spell every strain Benny grows. I called mama, momma, or some other dumb thing. So thank you on the Pink Z heads up.

My plan is to always have pink z in my stash. I think i begged borrowed and stole all of bennys. I do have 8 seeds left and I will just start over. Mr rb freaked a little with the thought of pollen anywhere, gee, i wonder what made him do that? LOL

I think i will let these two male pink Z's go and figure there will be another in the 8 seeds i have left.   THG and I both took it like it was satori and oh boy was it ever fun. I LOVE it.  BUt I love everything Benny does.. This LBHXBlack Dahlia 8???? OMG. Have you had that Kaotik?


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Very nice lyfespan. Are those oranges or lemons? beautiful yard.


I have oranges, Meyers lemons and limes in the yard, but that's my orange tree rose.



RubyRed said:


> looks like the pool needs cleaned...:giggle:


Pools clean, the plaster is a dark grey


WeedHopper said:


> Like the Plants around the pool. Nice.



Thank you, and the plants always look so good outside in the sun.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> This LBHXBlack Dahlia 8???? OMG. Have you had that Kaotik?


likely have it..  benny's been good to me over the years    don't think i've tried it though.

really enjoyed the straight LBH (lemon haze x Black dahlia)  i think i already mentioned that though  
IIRC i found that one his most sativa-ish of what i've tried.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2015)

yes, marijuana Passion has helped a lot of great growers get started.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

This thread tooooo? What tha hell.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 14, 2015)

GreenupBudleaf said:


> Just that here when you knowledge outgrows the "powers that be" here it time for you to go.


 
then why you still here?????? under the bridge must be flooded again huh?? :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

No matter where you go on the internet,,,ya have Boneheads with nothing better to do then ***** about a place that THEY THEMSELFS CAME TOO,,on PURPOSE,just to *****.

Thats like going to restaurant you dont like and ordering food you dont like,,just where you can ***** at tha Waitresses.


----------



## zem (Apr 14, 2015)

bottom line is, there's no good reason to not like MP


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

Im all out on this deal cause i have no idea what the hell is going on. 
I drop in on other Forums because i have ppl there i like. I could give a rats *** about all this other crap.
So maybe yall need to take this to a PM. Your killing my Buzzzzzz.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

people and things change---little cheap advice---i found if i quit trying to stuff my size 12 foot into a size 9 shoe---i don't get blisters on my feet anymore


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

:guitar::guitar::guitar::guitar::farm::rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

Time to gets high and Laugh PEEPS. My Meds keep me mellow.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

:48::48::48::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


afroman---"cause i got high"------


----------

